# Nismo Valve springs (GA16DE)



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I am letting out the another secret I was keeping. Another JDM trick for GA16 motor. For people who is doing JWT cams might want to upgrade valve springs. I just discovered that Nismo had valve springs available for GA16DE. Actually, they are made for "K11 March: (CG13DE) but fits perfectly on GA16DE. Nismo also have Titanium Valve retainers for same engine and I heard they are also interchangeable. I can't 100% guarantee they will fit on our GA16, but it's been done in Japan. If I was keeping my GA16 motor, I would definitely interested in doing this upgrade, but doing the SR20 swap..


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I guess I am letting out the another secret I was keeping. *


You and your little secrets


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, you could make some cash on makin those secrets available in US


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *damn, you could make some cash on makin those secrets available in US *


lol, yeah, i've been thinking abou it. That's why it was the secret. hehe..

I need $$$ to buy them from Japan though...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*They fit but....*

Sure they may FIT the GA16, but what about the March valve train? What type of camshaft profile does it run, what is it's red line? All of these things play a role in valve train harmonics, which is why they may not be the best springs for our application. They would ultimately need to be put through some tests in order to determine if they would be useful to us. 

It is interesting to note that they may fit, and that it's an option for someone that wants to test them.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

The JWT cams were designed specifcaly around the harmonics of the stock valvetrain. The stock springs work best unless the other springs have an even higher natural frequncy at the same rated load. It is difficult to do that without stressing the wire.

The STOCK springs are best with the JWT cams.

Mike


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's good thing to know that investing big money for undeeded mods is a waste... I need to do more reseach/study about this product and even other things... Mahalo for your posts.


----------



## ONQ-247 (May 26, 2010)

Excuse me for dragging an old thread from thread heaven.

But is there anywhere in the world where one can get uprated valve springs for the GA16DE? I've heard that maybe the 4AGE springs may fit - but haven't had a set to try.

Cheers,
Nick


----------

